

Show HN: Asorted – Fast and efficient sorted arrays in JavaScript - 2color
https://github.com/2color/asorted

======
2color
Having discovered HN two years ago, I'm humbled to share a little, micro js
library I developed last night after not being able to find an existing
solution for the problem I had. I'd love to get some feedback from this
fantastic community.

